# New York City Hotels



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I might have a couple days off over the May 18-22 weekend, and I'm thinking about a quick trip to New York. I've only been once before, and the hotel we stayed at is booked.

Does anyone have any tips on decent places to stay for...say under $200us a night? I know there are a lot of frequent travellers to NYC here, so I thought it was worth asking.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

My wife and I always seem to return to the same hotel: Hotel Wyndham in midtown, a block from Central Park (near FOA Schwarz). Big, old, plenty of character, kinda crusty. I was searching around for how much we paid, but I can't find any rates. Hopefully it's enough to say that I'm not a big spender and I'm no fan of chains. Caveat: having lived on the West Coast my entire life, I'm far from an in-the-know Manhattan traveler. Have a great trip.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

There are very few, if any, good hotels in Manhattan at that price, particularly on the weekends. I ran a quick search on Hotels.com, Expedia.com and Cheaptickets.com and came up with nothing in Manhattan for those dates anywhere near your price range. Actually, the lowest price in Manhattan at all for those dates was The President Hotel, and by the time you figure in the taxes and service charges (something most search engines conveniently omit), their rate averaged $335 a night. There are a couple of hotels in Brooklyn and Queens at or near your price range, but I can't imagine why you would want to stay in Brooklyn or Queens.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*You can do it*

You can get a Manhattan hotel room for $200 -- sometimes. It ain't gonna be the nicest place you've ever stayed. It'll be preternaturally small. Look for independent hotels in the West 30s, some in the teens and other independents. I recently had to stay in town one night and paid just over $100 for a student size room. It had TV and a clean bed. No private bath, however. Belleclaire on Broadway at 75th might also do it -- used to be a residents hotel, but has been converted. At one time the Holiday Inn in Chinatown was an OK deal.

So, to recap and highlight the really relevant points of my ramble. Go West. Go away from the hot spots.

And, if you do make it: For God's sakes do NOT spend all your time in Times Square. Or even any of it. Go downtown or uptown.

Good luck!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jeansguy:

Just before the Ask Andy NYC event in March I posted this and got some great suggestions:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65197


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

rip said:


> Actually, the lowest price in Manhattan at all for those dates was The President Hotel, and by the time you figure in the taxes and service charges (something most search engines conveniently omit), their rate averaged $335 a night. There are a couple of hotels in Brooklyn and Queens at or near your price range, but I can't imagine why you would want to stay in Brooklyn or Queens.


That's the President Best Western? There's a reason it's so "cheap." AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE, it's a nasty place to stay. I've stayed in some run down dives and that place was, by far, the worst.

Try pricelining something. Last time I went I got a decent room at the Crowne Plaza United Nations for around $220 a night. I've had excellent rates and rooms at the Flatotel as well, but their rates have recently shot up - I guess they have finally become trendy enough to raise them.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Crowne Plaza United Nations*

jbmcb,

Just a warning about the Crowne Plaza United Nations. While the hotel is ok, and well located if you have midtown business some of the rooms are ridiculously small. On two different occasions I have been given rooms that were less than 200 sqf.

On the plus side the hotel had some of the of the most beautiful hotel front desk receptionists this side of Warsaw.

Karl


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tourism is booming in NYC, due to the weak dollar . . .*

Best of luck in finding a cheap hotel room. Unfortunately, at the more modest end of the cost spectrum, you will be competing with every foreign tourist from a European country - they are all here, buying everything in sight, due to the weak dollar, and the safer streets.

In addition to the suggestion of the Belleclaire, let me suggest the Millburn (about 76th St, between Broadway and West End). A friend of mine stayed there last fall, and got a perfectly acceptable room for $189/night.

Failing that, you might try one of the other hotels in the West 70's (near my apartment, actually)

The Lucerne, 
The Excelsior,
The Beacon (the only drawback is its position atop the Beacon Theatre, a major rock & roll venue - streets can be crowded before/after performances)

In the West 90's there is a Days Hotel, and the Hotel Newton, both of which appear to have been recently renovated (from the outside - I've no knowledge of the interiors). They're both close to the 96th St. express stop on the West Side IRT, so they'll be convenient to Midtown West/Times Square, if nothing else (and the East Side, via the Times Square/Grand Central shuttle train).

Best of luck, in any event.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kind of late, but I was in NYC during that time frame and I have a new favorite hotel, The Algonquin.

Close to everything in midtown, but away from Times Square, mercifully. Great, old-fashioned service and a very nice room. The dining rooms are okay but overpriced, however.


----------



## Joel (Jul 23, 2007)

The New York Palace was a wonderful hotel to stay in, It was a long time ago that I stayed there though. The Restaurant Le Cirque was there back then, I don't know if it still is, but that was fabulous.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Joel said:


> The New York Palace was a wonderful hotel to stay in, It was a long time ago that I stayed there though. The Restaurant Le Cirque was there back then, I don't know if it still is, but that was fabulous.


I think Le Cirque has moved twice since then? Correct me if I am wrong members. I have only been dining there for a decade.


----------

